# Favorite Elf?



## PipaHappyHobbit (Feb 3, 2003)

What is your favorite Elf?
( I corected "ELVE"!!Sorry folks. I feel REALLY,REALLY,stupid now.  Go ahead laugh away,laugh away.
My favorites are Galadriel and Legolas.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 3, 2003)

If you count only LOTR, I would say Legolas. But if you count the Sil as well, maybe Glorfindel, or Finrod.


----------



## Celebthôl (Feb 3, 2003)

none of these, my fav is Fingolfin...


----------



## Link (Feb 3, 2003)

Altogether?

Earendil and Fingolfin tie for first in my book

Then Glorfindel

Then Legolas


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll leave it to you guys to figure out who I picked. And Nom how can you pick Haldir over Glorfindel?! All Haldir does for the story is be mean to Gimli.


----------



## redline2200 (Feb 3, 2003)

Well I would have to say my fav. _elf_ is Elrond, because he came from such a high lineage and he always came across to me as the wisest elf in Middle-earth.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *I'll leave it to you guys to figure out who I picked. And Nom how can you pick Haldir over Glorfindel?! All Haldir does for the story is be mean to Gimli. *



Haldir strikes me as being very wise, even though that is not said of him. I admire Glorfindel and like him a great deal, In truth, I pretty much like them equally, but I had to put them in _some_ order.

Likewise I might ask why you pick Glorfindel over Ecthelion or Finrod.


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 3, 2003)

Well I pick Glorfindel at least for LotR. If it were between Glorfindel and Ecthelion though, I'd still pick Glorfindel. Ecthelion tries to steal Glorfindel's thunder by killing Gothmog when it doesn't help much anyway because the king still dies. Glorfindel died protecting the parents of Earendil, its thanks to him that the Valar saved Middle-Earth. As for picking him over Finrod, well thats a draw.


----------



## LordOfMoria (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Favorite Elve?*



> _Originally posted by PipaHappyHobbit _
> *What is your favorite Elve?I would have to say Galadriel,and Legolas. *



I have never heard of an ELVE before, but my favorite ELF might be Haldir (In the movie) and legolas in the book!


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 3, 2003)

Haldir and Galdor but no Luthien or Gil-Galad? Anyway, in the abscence of my two favorite Elves (at least, my two favorite Elves _today_ ) I voted for everyone's favorite non-Istari Balrog slayer.


----------



## Maeglin (Feb 3, 2003)

Yayyyy! You made the right choice FoolOfATook! How ironic that is, I told him he made the right choice and then called him a fool.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *Well I pick Glorfindel at least for LotR. If it were between Glorfindel and Ecthelion though, I'd still pick Glorfindel. Ecthelion tries to steal Glorfindel's thunder by killing Gothmog when it doesn't help much anyway because the king still dies. Glorfindel died protecting the parents of Earendil, its thanks to him that the Valar saved Middle-Earth. As for picking him over Finrod, well thats a draw. *



From BoLT2:_The Fall of Gondolin_


> Tuor stood then in the way of that beast, but was sundered from Egalmoth, and they pressed him backward even to the centre of the square nigh the fountain. There he became weary from the strangling heat and was beaten down by a great demon, even Gothmog lord of Balrogs, son of Melko. But lo! Ecthelion, whose face was of the pallor of grey steel and whose shield-arm hung limp at his side, strode above him as he fell; and that Gnome drave at the demon, yet did not give him his death, getting rather a wound to his sword-arm that his weapon left his grasp. Then leapt Ecthelion lord of the Fountain, fairest of the Noldoli full at Gothmog even as he raised his whip, and his helm that had a spike upon it he drave into that evil breast, and twisted and twined his legs about his foeman's thighs; and the Balrog yelled and fell forward; but those two dropped into the basin of the king's fountain which was very deep. There found that creature his bane; and Ecthelion sank steel-laden into the depths, and so parished the lord of the Fountain after fiery battle in cool waters.



Just for anyone who might have been interested.


----------



## Hadhafang (Feb 3, 2003)

I picked Galadriel however I would have picked Arwen had she been a choice. They are all pretty cool. I just get into the she-elf thing a little more than the guys.


----------



## Nefmariel (Feb 4, 2003)

Girl= Galadriel
Boy= Legolas
All Over= Legolas!


----------



## Sirion (Feb 4, 2003)

Its gotta be Finrod Felagund, friend of men.


----------



## Enduriel (Feb 4, 2003)

I like both Galadriel and Legolas equally


----------



## Aragorn hope (Feb 4, 2003)

*Haldir*

hadir is often forgoten when on the subject of elves-- they hardly ever use his name in the movie...


----------



## Sirion (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: Haldir*



> _Originally posted by Aragorn hope _
> *hadir is often forgoten when on the subject of elves-- they hardly ever use his name in the movie... *


thats because he has such a little part in the book its hardly worth mentioning.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Feb 4, 2003)

I echo an earlier poster and choose

FINGOLFIN 

Anybody who has the moxy to challenge Melkor, a power of the world who was there near the beginning, has got my vote.


----------



## Emowyn (Feb 4, 2003)

Ok ok So Legolas is amazingly fit in the movie, but he's also an Ace char in the book. I mean have any of you read the fight and chase sequences in FOTR and TTT? Classic man! Classic!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 4, 2003)

I'd have to say Galadriel. When reading the book, she was just my favorite. Not really that much in the movie.... She was the first ELF that I really liked, conidering while reading to maybe be one of my favorite characters. After LOTR, I read other books, including Sil where I found a lot of other admirable Elves, but my favorite is still Galadriel. I like Earendil, and Gil- galad too, a lot. For some reason right now I keep wanting to say Haldir because in my head I can hear him saying "The Dwarf breathes so loudly, we could have shot him in the dark" and seeing his eyebrows moving. I was really mad when he died in the movie!!! Why did he have to go to Helms Deep anyway?


----------



## Gothmog (Feb 5, 2003)

*Mod's Comment*

The 'New Favorite elf" thread has been deleted. the extra names have been added to this one including votes.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 5, 2003)

> I was really mad when he died in the movie!!! Why did he have to go to Helms Deep anyway?



A question that has bothered me since the night that the movie opened.


----------



## jimmyboy (Feb 5, 2003)

I would have voted for Feanor if he'd been one of the choices. Sure he was an arrogant, self-absorbed person, but he was rather unique among the Children of Eru. Talk about passion and a heart of fire (or rather, spirit of fire), he surely had those!

Otherwise, I voted for Finrod, who was also very great but was not self-centered like Feanor and a lot of the Elves. Same for Glorfindel.


----------



## AirforceBrat (Feb 5, 2003)

*Favorites*

i can't believe this! I am only one of three people who thought Arwen was the coolest elf. how can you not like the bride of Aragorn?


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 5, 2003)

Well, the woman in me puts Luthien first, but Finrod Felegund runs a very close second


----------



## HelplessModAddi (Feb 5, 2003)

Feanor's my favorite Elf from a third-person standpoint; he's just such a fascinating character. As far as which one I liked the best, I'd have to say Fingolfin.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Feb 5, 2003)

Glorfindel by far. i mean, dude, he was re incarnated, practically. i mean, you know what i mean. tis cool.


----------

